# Pastrami safety question...



## worktogthr (May 24, 2014)

So I am making a pastrami from a store bought corned beef.  I soaked it for a day to desalinate it a little bit.  Patted it dry, applied my rub, and let it sit overnight in the fridge.  Last night around 12:15am or so, I put it straight into the smoker from the fridge.  I did not probe it or cut it in any way.  When I woke up at 7:00 am this morning, I probed it and it was right at 140-142.  I have the 140 in 4 hours rule in my head but is this meat safe since it was cured?  

Think this is taking so long because my MES and and Maverick were ridining for the first hour at 40 degrees a part.  Set the MES at 190 to get a true 230 cooking temp.  Stayed that way for an hour so I thought I could safely go to bed.   When I woke up, the MES still said 190 but the maverick was reading 212.   It's a real humid night...can that be affecting my readings?

In other bad news, my AMNPS went out after one row, didn't make the turn.  Probably the humidity again.  Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## noboundaries (May 24, 2014)

Can't help you on the MES and AMNPS but the meat will be fine.  Keep on smoking.

Outside temps and humidity can definitely impact your chamber temp.  Interesting things happen in the atmosphere at night with just a few degrees change in ambient temperature.  If you change nothing you'll see your chamber temp climb again as the day warms up.


----------



## foamheart (May 24, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> So I am making a pastrami from a store bought corned beef. I soaked it for a day to desalinate it a little bit. Patted it dry, applied my rub, and let it sit overnight in the fridge. Last night around 12:15am or so, I put it straight into the smoker from the fridge. I did not probe it or cut it in any way. When I woke up at 7:00 am this morning, I probed it and it was right at 140-142. I have the 140 in 4 hours rule in my head but is this meat safe since it was cured?
> 
> Think this is taking so long because my MES and and Maverick were ridining for the first hour at 40 degrees a part. Set the MES at 190 to get a true 230 cooking temp. Stayed that way for an hour so I thought I could safely go to bed. When I woke up, the MES still said 190 but the maverick was reading 212. It's a real humid night...can that be affecting my readings?
> 
> In other bad news, my AMNPS went out after one row, didn't make the turn. Probably the humidity again. Thanks in advance for you help.


You're a three time winner on the 4/140 rule. There's no bones, there was no puncture, and the meat is cured. Its a win/win/win situation.

AMPs problem, I found when I had troubles turning the corner, its was because I had inadvertently added more pellets there. Remember its not how high you stack them. Mine burns best when I leave at least 1 /4" from the top of the rails. Believe me, in New Orleans we know humidity. LOL

As to your electronics, it all works off the FM principal to me. Humidity shouldn't effect electricity, but ......

Just my opinions and they are free, remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## worktogthr (May 24, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> Can't help you on the MES and AMNPS but the meat will be fine.  Keep on smoking.
> 
> Outside temps and humidity can definitely impact your chamber temp.  Interesting things happen in the atmosphere at night with just a few degrees change in ambient temperature.  If you change nothing you'll see your chamber temp climb again as the day warms up.






Foamheart said:


> You're a three time winner on the 4/140 rule. There's no bones, there was no puncture, and the meat is cured. Its a win/win/win situation.
> 
> AMPs problem, I found when I had troubles turning the corner, its was because I had inadvertently added more pellets there. Remember its not how high you stack them. Mine burns best when I leave at least 1 /4" from the top of the rails. Believe me, in New Orleans we know humidity. LOL
> 
> ...



I can always count on you guys for help!  You keep rescuing me.  I thought all my prep was in vain.  I have read so much food safety on here tht I thought I would be ok but needed the reassurance.  Foam, you may be right about the pellets stacked too high.  When I woke up and found them not smoking I patted some unlit pellets down into the row that was already burned and relit it and for the last 4 hours I have had perfect smoke.


----------

